# Getting an upgraded van...help



## REC (Nov 4, 2017)

We are just starting to look around seriously for a replacement van. We looked in the summer and dave was going to do a conversion himself as we seem to be very fussy! However circumstances have changed and we plan to buy a newish van. We want
Fixed bed or rear lounge which can be left as made up bed .not overcab or drop down bed
Two extra seat belts, 
A dinette at front so that we can have visitors and if one goes to bed there is still somehere for the other to sit.
Shower room or washroom
No more than 6m
euro6 engine?
Think a pvc as they seem less rattly build, but not written in stone.
Like the look of globetrotter globescout ,autotrail v620, rapidly v43 but ......any other suggestions?
And what are the pitfalls of different makes...what do we need to look for...been reading on the forum about problems with swift leaks/seepage. Not so worried about the engine as can get that checked by better qualified friend but it's the habitation.
Would appreciate opinions of others and recommendations, it is a lot of money to pay and the salesmen all seem to push their own brands as best and rubbish the others. 
Everyone has their own favourite makes but floundering a bit at the moment! I have this feeling that paying more won't necessarily get a better vehicle.

Read this back.....:scared: I did say we were fussy!


----------



## mark61 (Nov 4, 2017)

If you are going for a panel van, have you thought about getting a van and having it converted to your own spec. Kind of half way DIY, you do the plan and someone else does the hard bits.


----------



## REC (Nov 4, 2017)

Have looked at this route and found a couple of sites who do the conversion for you but, again, without recommenation, the workmanship could be great or awful and it's a risk. Think it might work out dearer than buying one already done but definitely worth considering. Now we have found a few which fit our criteria, really want opinions on different makes / options and what to check. Budget, unfortunately , is a consideration.


----------



## alcam (Nov 4, 2017)

REC said:


> We are just starting to look around seriously for a replacement van. We looked in the summer and dave was going to do a conversion himself as we seem to be very fussy! However circumstances have changed and we plan to buy a newish van. We want
> Fixed bed or rear lounge which can be left as made up bed .not overcab or drop down bed
> Two extra seat belts,
> A dinette at front so that we can have visitors and if one goes to bed there is still somehere for the other to sit.
> ...



Check RP motorhomes in Harrogate . Saw their vans at NEC great use of space . Think I saw  Sunlight model that would suit also


----------



## mark61 (Nov 4, 2017)

REC said:


> Have looked at this route and found a couple of sites who do the conversion for you but, again, without recommenation, the workmanship could be great or awful and it's a risk. Think it might work out dearer than buying one already done but definitely worth considering. Now we have found a few which fit our criteria, really want opinions on different makes / options and what to check. Budget, unfortunately , is a consideration.




Yes, it is a risk, and going "bespoke" does involve a fair bit of input  regarding layout, and also products, you get to choose everything, cupboard hinges, latches, etc.  I used Coastline campers in Kent. I went for the flight case "expedition" style, not cheap, but very strong and very light. Errol is a one man band, and a pleasure to do business with,  his attention to detail is second to none. Opposite Errols workshop is a fabricator, All Things Metal - Metalwork in Kent. Welding & Fabrication who made the pull out bed, the rear tyre mount and a single rock n roll bed, again, a pleasure to do business with. 

Virtually everything in my van is one off, takes a bit of organising but I was most impressed with very company I used, Errol, the fabricators, autogas 2000, and Patriot roof racks. Can't wait to do another one


----------



## wildebus (Nov 4, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Yes, it is a risk, and going "bespoke" does involve a fair bit of input  regarding layout, and also products, you get to choose everything, cupboard hinges, latches, etc.  I used Coastline campers in Kent. I went for the flight case "expedition" style, not cheap, but very strong and very light. Errol is a one man band, and a pleasure to do business with,  his attention to detail is second to none. Opposite Errols workshop is a fabricator, All Things Metal - Metalwork in Kent. Welding & Fabrication who made the pull out bed, the rear tyre mount and a single rock n roll bed, again, a pleasure to do business with.
> 
> Virtually everything in my van is one off, takes a bit of organising but I was most impressed with very company I used, Errol, the fabricators, autogas 2000, and Patriot roof racks. Can't wait to do another one



fftopic:
I've been looking at different products to fit out my interior (VW LT aka Sprinter Mk 1) and was considering using extruded alumininum like this - Valuframe - Aluminium Extrusions > Aluminium Profile > Aluminium Extrusion > Aluminium Profiles >Aluminium Profile Systems.  
Not seen that flight case style conversion - looks excellent.  How are you finding it?


----------



## mark61 (Nov 4, 2017)

wildebus said:


> fftopic:
> I've been looking at different products to fit out my interior (VW LT aka Sprinter Mk 1) and was considering using extruded alumininum like this - Valuframe - Aluminium Extrusions > Aluminium Profile > Aluminium Extrusion > Aluminium Profiles >Aluminium Profile Systems.
> Not seen that flight case style conversion - looks excellent.  How are you finding it?




I love it, really strong and light. The stark appearance is not everyones cup of tea though. The flight case style is used a lot on the German expedition conversions. The bloke who bought my last van used those extrusions in your link, or very similar. They work very well too.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 4, 2017)

mark61 said:


> I love it, really strong and light. The stark appearance is not everyones cup of tea though. The flight case style is used a lot on the German expedition conversions. The bloke who bought my last van used those extrusions in your link, or very similar. They work very well too.



Thanks for the reply. _ "The stark appearance is not everyones cup of tea though"_ - I am sure that is right, but I think it looks great and I am after that kind of 'overland' style as well.  (either that or some kind of "reclaimed wood" look - not sure which yet :sleep-040:


----------



## jeffscarborough (Nov 6, 2017)

My only recommendation would be to buy a German built van.
I am now on my third and have had been very pleased with them all.
Westfalia, Carthago, Dethleffs.


----------



## REC (Nov 27, 2017)

Has anyone had experience of weinburg or knaus vans? Seem to be the same manufacturers found an ex-rental 2016 whuch seems to fit our criteria
2016 Weinsberg Carabus 541 MQ - For Sale - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live
Have asked for mileage. 
There are loads of makes which fit so just searching now! The difference in price between them is vast, want to get good quality build but obviously budget is a consideration!! 
Are German builds better than French or UK??? Everyone has a different opinion.. :help:


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 27, 2017)

*This is a bit longer and also coachbulit*

but it has
Rear bed
Front dinette lounge
Captains seats
Nice and open

Lunar Premier H622 - Buyers Guide - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live

Just to give an idea 
We have had ours for 7 years very happy with it (Mainly)


----------



## Rockburner (Nov 27, 2017)

REC said:


> Has anyone had experience of weinburg or knaus vans? Seem to be the same manufacturers found an ex-rental 2016 whuch seems to fit our criteria
> 2016 Weinsberg Carabus 541 MQ - For Sale - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live
> Have asked for mileage.
> There are loads of makes which fit so just searching now! The difference in price between them is vast, want to get good quality build but obviously budget is a consideration!!
> Are German builds better than French or UK??? Everyone has a different opinion.. :help:



We're about to buy something similar from the same people, will try to post up a 'buying review' after we're done. 

We hired the same model van from the company for a long weekend first, to try it out, and they're re-imbursing the hire cost as part of the purchase, which I thought was a nice touch.


----------



## groyne (Nov 27, 2017)

Build your own on an L3H2 Sevel base Ducato, Relay or Boxer, (what most PVC converters use). You'll get a brand new, well insulated, good spec and as you want van for less than £30K.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't know about under £30000, most new 3500KG van with a few options and VAT are around the £30000 mark.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 27, 2017)

Another problem is ware to buy from ,you Will probably have to take back for warranty work, sometimes leaving it for days . much easier if they are close to home , you can call in and  not have to wait for return calls that never happen . you can travel many miles and spend days traveling to distant dealer's.


----------



## colinm (Nov 27, 2017)

REC said:


> Has anyone had experience of weinburg or knaus vans? Seem to be the same manufacturers found an ex-rental 2016 whuch seems to fit our criteria
> 2016 Weinsberg Carabus 541 MQ - For Sale - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live
> Have asked for mileage.
> There are loads of makes which fit so just searching now! The difference in price between them is vast, want to get good quality build but obviously budget is a consideration!!
> Are German builds better than French or UK??? Everyone has a different opinion.. :help:



Whilst the MWB of these vans is very handy, they are a bit too tight inside for us even if we ignore gf's claustrophobia in the transverse bed.


----------



## colinm (Nov 27, 2017)

REC said:


> Has anyone had experience of weinburg or knaus vans? Seem to be the same manufacturers found an ex-rental 2016 whuch seems to fit our criteria



Whilst the MWB of this van is very handy, it's just a bit to tight for us even ignoring gf's claustrophobia in the transverse bed.


----------



## REC (Nov 27, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> but it has
> Rear bed
> Front dinette lounge
> Captains seats
> ...



Too long for us though, really need under 6m.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2017)

Maybe worth a trip to Germany, they have a larger range of panel conversions. They pretty much all seem to be a very similar layout, with a few different touches here and there. Also they have loads more available second hand, rather than just the one or two that pop up over here.


----------



## REC (Nov 27, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Maybe worth a trip to Germany, they have a larger range of panel conversions. They pretty much all seem to be a very similar layout, with a few different touches here and there. Also they have loads more available second hand, rather than just the one or two that pop up over here.



Won't they all be LHD though? Contacted Bundesvan Bob who was really helpful but couldn't get RHD which is what we need.


----------



## REC (Nov 27, 2017)

groyne said:


> Build your own on an L3H2 Sevel base Ducato, Relay or Boxer, (what most PVC converters use). You'll get a brand new, well insulated, good spec and as you want van for less than £30K.



This was original plan but now have no house to do it outside, just a renovation project in UK so time and space mean this is what we have to do especially as there seems to be a fair choice of the layout we want. Think we will just take our time, haggle hard if we see what we like and accept that the specs may be less than a self build!


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2017)

REC said:


> Won't they all be LHD though? Contacted Bundesvan Bob who was really helpful but couldn't get RHD which is what we need.



Yes, thats true, no good if you need RHD.


----------



## groyne (Nov 27, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Don't know about under £30000, most new 3500KG van with a few options and VAT are around the £30000 mark.



Don't know where you are shopping, but I got a brand new factory order, 2.0l Euro 6 L3H2 Peugeot Boxer Professional, with extras, for £18K all in. £8k to £10K (depending what you want), for the build, that's less than £30k.




> Won't they all be LHD though? Contacted Bundesvan Bob who was really helpful but couldn't get RHD which is what we need.



The British market is so small, compared to the continent, that it's not worth German manufacturers costs in retooling. That's why any RHD vans the do make for this market invariably have the sliding door on the drivers side.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2017)

groyne said:


> Don't know where you are shopping, but I got a 2.0l Euro 6 L3H2 Peugeot Boxer Professional, with extras, for £18K all in. £8k to £10K (depending what you want), for the build, that's less than £30k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats a very good price. You talking new though, or nearly new?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 27, 2017)

mark61 said:


> Thats a very good price. You talking new though, or nearly new?



My Renault Master based Devon Conversion pvc was a 15th month old used base vehicle that I saw in Devon’s factory before conversion with 15,000 miles on the clock.
Devon fitted a new conversion and I saved £13,000 versus the same conversion on a new vehicle. So obviously we’ll worth buying a nearly new van as the saving must be considerable if Devon can sell them £13,000 less than for a new base vehicle.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sure you can save a fortune by buying used or virtually new, a pre reg van, 10 miles on clock will be many thousands cheaper than new. If you want a few options like more power than usual panel van, auto, etc you'll be looking for a good while though. Never disputed you can save a fortune buying used.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Nov 27, 2017)

Depends on your budget but Hymer do 2 sub 6m Vans, the 314 and 374.


----------



## Jenrai (Nov 27, 2017)

Have a look at Wildax Motorhomes in Yorkshire. The Aurora would probably fit the bill or I read somewhere if you buy the Relay van they will convert it for you.

I have just ordered the Leisure XL from them, they are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Goggles (Nov 27, 2017)

The vline 620's have compressor fridges which are useless off grid and most have a problem with 'wonky windows'. Some of them also had leaky roofs. There is a facebook website for vline owners.


----------



## groyne (Nov 28, 2017)

> compressor fridges which are useless off grid



Unless you are staying put for a week in a carpark or layby and only have a 100AH battery, there's nothing wrong with compressor fridges. Backed up by a decent charging system, battery storage and Solar they are way better than 3 way fridges.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 28, 2017)

Goggles I’ve ran a compressor fridge for nearly five years off grid so I think you talking out you bum mate They are way more efficient than a three way fridge


----------



## onemanand2dogs (Nov 28, 2017)

*first time poster but lurked a bit ....*



REC said:


> We want
> Fixed bed or rear lounge which can be left as made up bed .not overcab or drop down bed
> Two extra seat belts,
> A dinette at front so that we can have visitors and if one goes to bed there is still somehere for the other to sit.
> ...



we have been looking for a while and our spec was very similar to yours  - however as much as i looked i couldn't find a 6m van which i could sleep comfortably in as i'm just over 6ft so a transverse bed was no good. Tried the Adria SLS with its slide out which is an interesting concept - a huge bed but concerned that manually winding in the slide out if there was a problem was very difficult - in fact nobody seemed to know how to ... and it was very rattly. 

so we have gone for an Adria Twin SLX. actually gone for the 2017 model -  it has ticked all of the boxes and more. now looking forward to picking it up in early Jan.


----------



## hotrats (Nov 28, 2017)

Have a look at the hobby Vantana range,i am on my second and after a few hickups the dealer bent backwards to fix things,once i let go of them.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Nov 28, 2017)

Have you looked at the Roadtrek range, ( part of the Hymer group now ) and there's nowt wrong with LHD .:idea-007::drive::camper:


----------



## Goggles (Nov 28, 2017)

Groyne and exwindsurfer your compressor fridges sound ok but the fridges in the vline sports range are awful. They are the 65 litre drawer type and use far too much power. If you have wall to wall sunshine you'd be fine but if not you'd be lucky to get 2 nights out of one and they are totally unsuitable in this model of van for wild camping. I should know as I owned one. Check all the complaints about them on the v-line owners forum on facebook. It was the reason I changed the van and went back to a 3 way.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 29, 2017)

Goggles I run a 110ltr Waeco fridge and Ive never run the battery’s flat with it mind you I do have three 125amp battery’s and 400watts of solar .


----------



## Rockburner (Dec 18, 2017)

onemanand2dogs said:


> we have been looking for a while and our spec was very similar to yours  - however as much as i looked i couldn't find a 6m van which i could sleep comfortably in as i'm just over 6ft so a transverse bed was no good. Tried the Adria SLS with its slide out which is an interesting concept - a huge bed but concerned that manually winding in the slide out if there was a problem was very difficult - in fact nobody seemed to know how to ... and it was very rattly.
> 
> so we have gone for an Adria Twin SLX. actually gone for the 2017 model -  it has ticked all of the boxes and more. now looking forward to picking it up in early Jan.



We looked at the SLS - it's quite a good solution to getting a long bed in a short(er) van.  But - as you say, there's unanswered questions!

I also preferred to have a PVC than a coachbuilt.


----------



## UFO (Dec 18, 2017)

onemanand2dogs said:


> we have been looking for a while and our spec was very similar to yours  - however as much as i looked i couldn't find a 6m van which i could sleep comfortably in as i'm just over 6ft so a transverse bed was no good.



Same here, when we were looking at vans we noticed that those with side windows, at the foot and / or the head of the transverse bed, reduced the length of the bed. I can sleep ok in our Adria Twin, which has no side windows.


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 18, 2017)

I can highly recommend Globecar PVC models many of which meet your spec, however finding a used one is not easy and a Euro6 one will be tough. Best wishes with the search.


----------



## REC (Dec 19, 2017)

*Done it!*

Well, we have just put a deposit on a 2017 demo model Tribute 670. Decided on this as we can have the rear as a lounge or leave made as double bed. Oven, grill and hob also whereas many only had two or three tiny rings. 5.99m did seem less tight than the 5.47m although I am still a bit wary about the length, Dave is very happy with the extra space. Refillable gas tank was also a bonus and we managed to persuade them to include a fitted awning and a couple of other bits too. Do not want to pick it up till after our trip to Thailand and new Zealand but mid Feb it will be ours! Our son is getting our self conversation van as a birthday present...so all happy!


----------



## Rockburner (Dec 19, 2017)

REC said:


> Well, we have just put a deposit on a 2017 demo model Tribute 670. Decided on this as we can have the rear as a lounge or leave made as double bed. Oven, grill and hob also whereas many only had two or three tiny rings. 5.99m did seem less tight than the 5.47m although I am still a bit wary about the length, Dave is very happy with the extra space. Refillable gas tank was also a bonus and we managed to persuade them to include a fitted awning and a couple of other bits too. Do not want to pick it up till after our trip to Thailand and new Zealand but mid Feb it will be ours! Our son is getting our self conversation van as a birthday present...so all happy!



Good stuff!

Which refillable gas system does it have?  Was that factory fitted?  Interesting development if so!


----------



## REC (Dec 20, 2017)

Rockburner said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Which refillable gas system does it have?  Was that factory fitted?  Interesting development if so!



It comes with a fitted tank....takes 25kg (I think!) Don't know anything about it, but seemed a good idea! Apparently there is an isolation switch for when travelling on the tunnel of ferry.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Dec 21, 2017)

Our first motorhome was a brand new 6 mtr rapido with a fixed bed. We quickly realised we had made a mistake. A fixed bed in a 6 mtr van takes up far too much room however it's configured. We found a Rapido A class with a huge pull down way better. On long trips you will find your daytime space very cramped.
PS Don't buy anything built in UK German or French or even Italian.UK built will be ok if you just want to potter around UK in the summer. We've wildcamped in the alps with temperature down to -20c we kept warm and nothing froze.. Don't buy at a show. The salesmen are brilliant and will tell you the current fantastic offer will only last for the next 5 minutes. Crap.


----------



## Rockburner (Dec 21, 2017)

oldpolicehouse said:


> PS Don't buy anything built in UK German or French or even Italian.



umm - so where should we buy from?? Japan/Korea?


----------



## REC (Jan 15, 2018)

Rockburner said:


> umm - so where should we buy from?? Japan/Korea?



Guess he means Slovenia!!


----------

